# A year ago today...



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

My little Jake was PTS. One day he was fine, the next he kept falling over. An MRI showed that he had a mass in his stomach and several in his spine.

He'd been through a lot, two tibia plateau levelling operations and months of cage rest to repair both cruciates. He was a superb patient and took to a crate with never a whimper.









He recovered completely and ran faster than his brother:









He was a dog with a definite sense of humour:










He liked his creature comforts:










But was always ready for an epic walk:










Jakey loved his brother:










But most of all, he loved his daddy, whose dog he was until the day he died, aged 7.










Run free, my Jakey. Never forgotten.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

A short but very happy life xx

RIP JACKIE


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Awww I am so sorry for your loss Jake was a beautiful boy, Run free xxx


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Hugs for today. He was gorgeous, such a shame so young.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Sleep well gorgeous Jake - hope you are holding up ok cinammon x


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

So sorry for your loss cinnamontoast. Jake was a beauty and the look of love in his eyes in every photo is plain to see. 
I recently had to have my cat Leo PTS and I had hoped that it would get easier as time passes but if you love them the grief never really goes entirely. Take care! FMN


----------



## Di13 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thinking of you today, big hugs.

xx


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

So sorry for your loss

He was really beautiful, and sounds like he had a lovely personality to go with it too!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.
The pictures of him are Lovely. They are something for you to treasure and will hold lovely memories of him that no one can take away.

Jake I hope you are having fun at the Bridge along with all our lost furry babes xx


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Aww Jake, what a lovely tribute to him, he was truly gorgeous, the happiness plain to see in those beautiful eyes, RIP xox


----------

